# Gesucht: Das beste Ende eines Spiels



## Crysis nerd (7. Mai 2011)

Ich möcht von euch gerne mal wissen, was eurer Meinung nach das beste Ende eines Spiels ist. Also mit Ende meine ich das "letzte Level", den Bosskampf etc. Dazukommen noch meist gescriptete Szenen oder Videos, die die Story zuende bringen, und dann noch der Abspann.

So und jetzt haut raus  
Wenn hier ein paar Antworten poste ich meine Titel auch mal

mfg
Lukas


----------



## kero81 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das besten Ende von einem Spiel*

Metal Gear Solid auf der PlayStation 1! Epic!!!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das besten Ende von einem Spiel*

Tomb Raider Legend fand ich auch nicht schlecht.

-toller Bosskampf
-führt alle Handlungsstränge sinnvoll zusammen
-schöpft einen guten Anfang für den Nachfolger

CoD: Modern Warfare 1 war aber auch ganz gut  Vor allem die Flugzeug-Mission nach dem Ende


----------



## mMn (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das besten Ende von einem Spiel*

!!! Duke Nukem 3D !!!


----------



## Crysis nerd (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das besten Ende von einem Spiel*

Meine Lieblinge sind auf jeden fall Mirrors Edge und Portal 2.
Meiner Meinung nach entscheidet das Ende sehr stark darüber, als wie gut  man einen Titel im Gedächnis behalten wird und wie gut man ihn findet.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das besten Ende von einem Spiel*

The Witcher und Mass effect!
Ich finde es immer schön, wenn man Einfluss auf das Ende nehmen kann!


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das besten Ende von einem Spiel*

Stalker. Stalker hat zwar 7 verschiedene Enden, aber 2 davon (die positiven) sind echt genial. Weil die Welt ein glaubwürdiges Eigenleben hat und die Story so faszinierend ist habe ich die Enden verschlungen.


----------



## TheReal (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das besten Ende von einem Spiel*

Die beiden Mass Effect Titel hatten wirklich ein sehr episches Ende und man musste immer schwere Entscheidungen treffen. Metro 2033 hatte auch ein sehr sehr stimmiges, wenn auch einfaches Ende, sofern man das gute Ende bekommt, sprich die Dark Ones, leben lässt. Ansonsten hat Crysis auch ein gutes Ende, ich fand die Story in dem Spiel garnicht so schwach, wie alle sagen. Ach und nicht zu vergessen: Half Life 2 Episode 2 und Mafia 1. So, da waren jetzt aber alle, die meiner Meinung nach wirklich ein geniales Ende haben.

PS: Das schlechteste Ende hat wohl Fallout New Vegas, das ist, egal wie man gespielt hat, wirklich grottig. Aber in dem Spiel gehts eh nicht ums Ende sondern ums Spiel selbst, und das ist genial.


----------



## Heli-Homer (8. Mai 2011)

Ka ob man das als ende bezeichnen kann aber bei wow als illidan / lich king das erste mal lag war schon episch. Genau das feelig was von nem game gewünscht wird. Man ist der held. Und dann auch noch der jubel im ts.
Das war schon einmalig.
Und als kind, als man noch harry potter auf der ps1 gespielt hat.


----------



## Crysis nerd (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das besten Ende von einem Spiel*

Mass Effect kann ich zustimmen, das Ende ist wirklich geil, weil man es halt beinflussen kann.
Ich würd jetzt noch was zum Ende schreiben, aber ich find die "Spoiler" funktion in diesem Editor nicht -.-

Also bei Crysis zb. war das Ende ok, bei Crysis 2 bombastisch.

und @ Heli-Homer: Du hast schon Recht mit dem "als Held dastehen", aber ich finde Titel ebenfalls sehr gelungen, die es schaffen dich eben NICHT als Held darstehen zu lassen. Etwas in diese Richtung geht auch Braid. Müsst ihr umbedingt mal gespielt haben. Das fehlt auch noch in meiner Liste mit tollem Ende^^


----------



## Aufpassen (8. Mai 2011)

Metro 2033! ;p


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das besten Ende von einem Spiel*

Gta4 z.B ist echt Hammer...Crysis1 und auch Mafia II auch wenn man danach im dunkeln steht ists einfach hammer das Ende...hätte man einfach nicht gedacht.


----------



## Veriquitas (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das besten Ende von einem Spiel*

Bioshock 1 und Stalker SoC beide Titel hatten wirkliche beindruckende Enden.

God of War 1 würde ich auch noch dazuzählen....


----------



## r34ln00b (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das besten Ende von einem Spiel*



kero81 schrieb:


> Metal Gear Solid auf der PlayStation 1! Epic!!!


 so ist es.. mgs ftw.


----------



## MasterFreak (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das besten Ende von einem Spiel*

ja auch Mirrors Edge und Crysis 1 und natürlich CoD 4 MW ( nach der Amy Missi wo der Heli runtergeht von der Atombombe ^^) 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Ich 15 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das besten Ende von einem Spiel*

MAFIA  Das Spiel mit der besten Story


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das besten Ende von einem Spiel*

HEAVY RAIN!!! Es hat 21 Enden : D
Aber ansonsten auch Assassin's Creed und Portal (2)

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Predi (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das besten Ende von einem Spiel*

Ich fand das Ende von Final Fantasy 7 und 13 ziemlich geil.
Sonst noch das Ende von Halo 3

lg Predi


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das besten Ende von einem Spiel*

Stimmt, Heavy Rain hat auch ein krasses Ende.


----------



## zøtac (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das besten Ende von einem Spiel*

Halo: Reach, weil man das letzte Level nicht schaffen kann


----------



## Legendofmania (10. Mai 2011)

Also meine Lieblinge sind
Half-Life 2 
Crysis 2
Was alle gegen das offene Ende haben möchte ich gar Nicht verstehen denn ich finde es gut so denn dann weiß man auf jedne Fall da kommt noch was
. Überlegt mal Ceph schaut euch das Ende halt mal an da ist viel Stoff für eine graduier finalstory!
Half Life 2 in das Spiel hatte ich mich fast verliebt es war so glaubwürdig und einlebbar ich war traurig am Ende das es vorbei war (ep 1-2 waren zwar da trotzdem) und das schaffen nicht viele Spiele.


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (10. Mai 2011)

Fear 1


----------



## debalz (10. Mai 2011)

Ich war von dem Fallout 3 Ende mit dem großen Kampfroboter begeistert, fette Schlacht und der Rechner ging in die Knie ....


----------



## s|n|s (10. Mai 2011)

Mit Abstand Crysis1 inklusive Warhead spielerisch und Portal1, weil episches Finale
bin aber eher Multiplayer. Portal 2 hab ich noch nicht und das Ende von Crysis 2 war spielerisch(!) lasch.
Bosskämpfe alá WoW zählen wohl nicht dazu oder? Naja WoW ist ja nie zu Ende, also wohl nicht.
Für mehr Teamplay in Computerspielen!  Sry 4 OT


----------



## acefire08 (10. Mai 2011)

Das Ende von Portal natürlch


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. Mai 2011)

halo 1 nach beendigung auf allen schwierigkeitsgraden 
die paar sekunden die dazu kommen find ich echt mal bewegend und so


----------



## Horst.dos (10. Mai 2011)

_Phantasmagoria_ (echt böse)
Another World
_Prince of Persia -The Two Thrones (so hat nen Märchen zu enden)_
_Hitman_ - _Blood Money
Wing Commander 4
Call of Juarez
Monkey Island 2
Dragon Age Orgins 
und das ende beider Mass Effect teile


_


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

Dragon Age Origins


----------



## Infin1ty (10. Mai 2011)

-CoD 4: absolut episch das Ende 
-Metro 2033 ("böses Ende") 
-Assasin`s Creed 1
-Bioshock
-Resident Evil 1 , 2 sowie 3
-und Dragon Age Origins


----------



## jensi251 (10. Mai 2011)

Crysis 2. hat mich doch Positiv überrascht.

Und gerade metro 2033 mit den vielen verschiedenen Enden einfach nur genial.


----------



## ToPPi (14. Juni 2011)

kuroi_saikoro schrieb:


> Fear 1


 
Das fand ich auch sehr genial.

Ansonsten noch Metro 2033

Crysis 2 fand ich dagegen nicht so toll, da hatte ich das Gefühl die wollen den Spieler auf ein Crysis London, Moskau oder Tokio vorbereiten


----------



## Flotter Geist (14. Juni 2011)

Da gibt es so viele:
Metro 2033
MGS 1 (PC)
Resident Evil 1-3 (4 u. 5 sind Mist)
Bioshock
Max Payne


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Das besten Ende von einem Spiel*



Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Meine Lieblinge sind auf jeden fall Mirrors Edge und Portal 2.





$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Gta4 z.B ist echt Hammer...



Cool, diese drei Spiele beende ich das erste Mal diesen oder nächsten Monat. *freu*
Wobei ich mir bei GTA  sogar noch länger Zeit lasse. Bin bei ca. 80% der Story.

Mich hat "*Shadow of Colossus*" auf der PS2 fasziniert. 

Was zum Ende von Shadow of Colossus:


Spoiler



Habe echt eine knappe halbe Stunde versucht, die Verstorbene zu erreichen. Bin gehüpft, gerannt, wieder zurückgefallen, ein paar Meter gewonnen. Kurz war ich gefühlte vier ingameMeter von ihr entfernt. Hab gegen den Sog angekämpft, aber dann doch verloren. Über 20 min. War krass! Dachte echt, man könnte es schaffen, da ja der Tod des Spielers total sinnlos wäre, aber so war's dann. War schon genial gemacht, das Zock.



Ausserdem letztes Jahr das Ende von *Half-Life 2 Episode 2*. Und zwar unbedingt und nur mit den *Fakefactory Cinematic Mod* (10.49) ... die *Hans Zimmer - Musik*  ... zum Niederknien!

Portal 1 fand ich sehr cool wegen dem Song und des Songtextes ganz am Schluss.


----------



## jensi251 (14. Juni 2011)

Also Metro 2033 Auf jeden Fall.

Ansonsten Heavy Rain mit den verschieden enden. Schade dass es das nur für PS3 gibt.


----------



## Monocus (14. Juni 2011)

Planescape: Torment
Mafia I


----------



## CptSam (19. Juni 2011)

Final Fantasy VII   mehr brauch ich nich schreiben


----------



## taks (19. Juni 2011)

Solitär


----------



## Dragonfire (19. Juni 2011)

Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Opheliac (19. Juni 2011)

Mass Effect 1+2
Dragon Age Origins
Gears of War 2


----------



## DenniRauch (20. Juni 2011)

Die Games die mich nach dem Ende am befriedigsten zurück liesen waren:

Resident Evil 1+2   



Spoiler



Mutationsstufen beim Endgegner


Metal Gear Solid 3+4 



Spoiler



epic... more epic... Snake!


Uncharted 1+2 



Spoiler



geniale Story!


Bioshock 



Spoiler



Was für ein Storytwist!


Portal 2 



Spoiler



I'm in space!


Medal of Honor 2010 



Spoiler



als man am ende trotz aller wiederbelebungsmaßnahmen stirbt... war ich baff!


Red Dead Redemption 



Spoiler



]als man am ende über den Haufen geballert wird und stirbt... war ich baff!


Call of Duty 4 



Spoiler



als Cpt.Price einem am Ende gerade noch rechtzeitig die Pistole zuschiebt...


----------



## Bockisch (20. Juni 2011)

cod 4 cod 1 bioshock portal


----------



## MasterFreak (20. Juni 2011)

CoD 4 bei dem Ende der Amerikanischen Missi ^^


----------



## hobbinix (21. Juni 2011)

bioshock! bei heavy rain und fallout 3 fand ich es genial, dass (fast) jede entscheidung einen einfluss auf das ende hatte


----------



## DarthLAX (25. Juli 2011)

hm....

knights of the old republic (teil 1).....vor allem wegen der verschiedenen enden (ich sag nur: die riesen sith-flotte, wenn man böse ist oder die explodierende star-forge wenn man gut ist 

Dragon Age: Origins (wieder: verschiedene enden....von max. sacrifice bis "alles ok" gibt es da eig. alles 

Bioshock Teil 1 (2er hab ich noch net durch ^^)

Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines (auch wegen diverser enden, vor allem da es nur eines (oder waren es 2?) gibt indem der protagonist überlebt....und von dem raten einem alle main-NPCs ab....fand das schon funny als ich das ende - aus trotz - als erstes gewählt habe  ^^)

Fallout: Tactics (diverse enden von creepy computer bis hin zur legende 

Deus Ex (1 und 2 - der 2er war vll spielerisch net so der bringer, aber die enden waren toll IMHO)

...gibt noch nen haufen mehr, aber das waren die an die ich mich am meisten erinnere 

mfg LAX


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (26. Juli 2011)

Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy VIII
Starcraft 2
Call of Duty 4


----------



## MasterFreak (26. Juli 2011)

Oo da muss ich S2 wohl doch noch durchspielen !


----------



## DarthLAX (29. Juli 2011)

du hast des und hast es noch net durch?....etz mach aber ma' hinne juuuunge  ^^ (ne im ernst, spiele nur wegen multiplayer kaufen mach ich net....bin halt nen story mensch, deshalb lese ich wohl auch so viel (lesen ist ja - wenn es lesen zum vergnügen ist - immer story puur und nerven tut einen dabei normal auch niemand, wie z.B. bei multiplayer game, wenn du als anfänger voll den pro-gamer als gegner hast....das ist frustrierend....d.h. ich lese oft lieber als multiplayer zu spielen)

mfg LAX


----------

